# Sirius radio ID



## brodiew (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok,
I just bought a 2009 Tiguan as a demo model. The 3 month trial period for the Sirius was used by the person and had already run out and turned off. I now need to find the radio ID so I can activate it in my name, but the steps I have been told to do will not work. I have tuned the radio to channel 000 and it says UPDATING then returns to channel 184. Scrolling across the screen is the words/number "call to activate 888-536-SIRI". 
Any other ideas on how to get the ID??


----------



## brodiew (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (brodiew)*

Nobody???
*Cricket*
*Cricket*


----------



## dadbar (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (brodiew)*

If your 2009 is like my 2008 there are 3 different Sirius channels. Try pressing the SAT button again to look at SAT2 or SAT3. The 8 digit ID for your receiver should show up on the display.....


----------



## brodiew (Dec 4, 2008)

I have tried SR1, SR2 and SR3. All I get is the word "Updating" and then the phone number to Sirius. 
I am thinking it has to go back.


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: (brodiew)*

I would just get the number off the label on the tuner under the passenger seat.
Have you looked thru the owner's manual?


----------



## bbplaya4lfe (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (Astralplane)*

what about channel 0?


----------



## KdubGTI2008 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (brodiew)*

Hi,
I have the exact same problem. I bought a 2008 GTI demo and the dealership used the 3 month trial period. They told me to fool around with the radio to get the Sirius ID to come up on the radio screen.
When I turn it to channel 0 in any of the 3 SR modes it simply returns to channel 184 with no 12-digit ID number displayed. The number is not in the manual.
Is it on the tuner?


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (KdubGTI2008)*

yes


----------



## brodiew (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (Astralplane)*

And the tuner is under the passengers seat???


----------



## brodiew (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (brodiew)*

Found... ID was there with ID in plain sight! Still had 3 months left on the demo!! 
Now if I could only get XM and Sirius to put their billing depts together. They say they merged, but they really have not. I already had an account with XM with 2 radios. Figured with the merger, I would get the family discount on my Sirius radio... NOPE. So now I have to pay full price for a Sirius subscription even though XM and Sirius have *merged*.


----------



## Astralplane (Mar 14, 2003)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (brodiew)*

What does "ID was there with ID" mean?
Thanks


----------



## KdubGTI2008 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (brodiew)*

That's great news. Where/how did you find it? Let me know. Thanks.


----------



## brodiew (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Sirius radio ID (KdubGTI2008)*

ID=It
The radio was right under the passenger seat with very easy access. Plastic cover slid towards the front of the vehicle and the Sirius radio was under it.
The radio ID was below the barcode on the sticker.


----------

